# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  حجر المسك (( المسك الجامد )) بالجملة

## hhw-83

السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

عرضي اليوم متميز وهذا لأنني لم أرى في أسواق الامارات شبيها للمنتج الذي أحضرته لكم أخواتي اليوم إلا في مكان واحد فقط وقل ما تجدونه أيضا.

ولأنني على ثقة وعلم بأن فوائد هذا المنتج قد أوصى بها رسول الامة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وذكر اسمه بالقرآن فأحببت أن أجعل أيامكن كلها معطرة برائحة المسك الطاهر قبل أن أبدأ عرضي عليكن أخواتي دعوني أشرح لكن عن كيفية إستعمال حجر المسك (( المسك الجامد )):


(المسك)

عن عائشه أن أسماء سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن غسل المحيض قال تأخذ احداكن ماءها وسدرتها فتطهر فتحسن الطهور ثم تصب على رأسها فتدلكه دلكا شديدا حتى يبلغ شؤون رأسها ثم تصب عليها الماء ثم تأخذ فرصة ممسكه(أي قطعة قطن أو صوف مطيبه بالمسك) فتطهر بها قالت أسماء وكيف تطهر بها قال سبحان الله تطهري بها قالت عائشه كأنها تخفي ذلك تبغي أثر الدم وسألته عن غسل الجنابه قال تأخذين ماءك فتطهرين فتحسنين الطهور أو أبلغي الطهور ثم تصب على رأسها فتدلكه حتى يبلغ شؤون رأسها ثم تفيض عليه الماء فقالت عائشه نعم النساء نساء الأنصار لم يكن يمنعهن الحياء أن يتفقهن في الدين )) ..... أخرجه الجماعه الا الترميذي .


طريقة الأستعمال :

الطريقه الأولى : يبشر المسك ويوضع على الفوطه آخر يوم من الدوره 000 

الطريقه الثانيه : تؤخذ قليل من المسك وينظف بها أثر الدم 000 

الطريقه الثالثه : يبشر ويستخدم مزيل للعرق 000 

الطريقة الرابعه : بعد الاستحمام والجسم رطب تؤخذ قطعة المسك ويفرك بها الجسم كاملا حتى تبقى رائحته جميلة.


أستخدامات أخرى : 

رائحه زكيه للملابس - معطر للجسم - منعشه للغرف ودورات المياه0 


فوائد الأستعمال : 


1) أتباع للسنه0
2) يذهب الأفرازات المهبليه والفطريات 0 
3) يمنع من سرطان الرحم باذن لله 0
4) يذهب الحكه والحساسيه0 
5) يساعد على الأنجاب وتثبيت الحمل والله أعلم0
6) جيد للرجال الذين يعانون من كثرة رائحة العرق ورائحة القدم 0


والان صورة المسك:






حجم الحجر الواحد هو:


طوله 4 سم 000 وعرضه 4 سم 000 وسمك الحجر 2 سم 00


أما بالنسبة للوقت الذي يبقى معك فهو حسب الاستعمال يبقى ما بين الشهر الى ثلاثة اشهر تقريبا ولكن مدته صلاحيته ليس لها وقت معين.



السعر


سعر الدرزن ((150 )) درهم والدرزن هو 12 حبة000




بالنسبة للطلب:

أرسال رسالة خاصة لي متضمن بها الاتي:

الاسم:

الامارة والمنطقة:

رقم الهاتف ويا حبذا لو كان هناك رقم أخر في حال لم يتم الرد على الرقم الاول:



أما بالنسبة للتوصيل:


1- عن طريق مندوب عربي الجنسية لجميع امارات الدولة 25 درهم للطلب الواحد.

2- عن طريق مندوبة داخل مدينة العين فقط 20 درهم على الطلبية الواحده.

3- عن طريق الاراميكس 35 درهم على الطلبية والدفع مقدما على رقم الحساب في البنك.



الجدية بالطلب أخواتي .... والدعوة الصالحة ممن تدخل الموضوع بارك الله لي ولها.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## hhw-83

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## hhw-83

اللهم فرج علي وارزقني من حلالك وابعد عني أعين الحاسدين

----------


## hhw-83

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## ام حمود...

بالتوفيق ان شاءالله...

----------


## hhw-83

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## hhw-83

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

----------


## سانتاريتا

موفقة يارب بس اريد اسال المسك شغل وين ؟؟

----------


## hhw-83

اللهم اعطنني خير هذا اليوم واكفني شر ما فيه

----------


## hhw-83

سبحان ربي الاعلى سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## tilkalora

موفقه اختى وانشالله بيكون من بينا تعامل

----------


## hhw-83

بسم الله مجريها ومرساها ان ربي لغفور رحيم

----------


## hhw-83

اللهم فرج علي وارزقني من حلالك وابعد عني أعين الحاسدين

----------


## hhw-83

ربي اغفر وارحم وتجاوز عما تعلم انك تعلم مالم نعلم

----------


## hhw-83

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## hhw-83

اللهم ارزقني من حلالك الطيب

----------


## hhw-83

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## hhw-83

الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا مباركا

----------


## hhw-83

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## hhw-83

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## hhw-83

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته.

----------


## hhw-83

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## hhw-83

الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا مباركا

----------


## hhw-83

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## hhw-83

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## hhw-83

الحمد والشكر لك يا الله

----------


## hhw-83

اللهم ارزقني من حلالك الطيب

----------


## hhw-83

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## hhw-83

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته.

----------


## hhw-83

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له مالك الملك

----------


## hhw-83

تسلمين غناتي

----------


## شوق32

موفقه

----------


## hhw-83

تسلمين اختي

----------


## s000i

ان شاااريه منه من السعووووديه وااااااااااااااايد ووزعته علا الاهل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس ماا عرفت استخدمه استخدااامااات ثاااانيه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق
يا الغلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hhw-83

وصلي اللهم وسلم على خير خلقك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------

